# frog leg injury :(



## louie-boi (Jul 1, 2007)

my whites tree frog (steve) whos around two years old has recently suffered a front leg injury ... i dont know how he did it but my suspicions are he fell out of his tree somehow (dopey little thing :L) he now just sits on his rock on some moss that i gave him and doesnt really move ... sometimes i think hes dead but he just makes a gulping sound at me or barks when i move him .. im providing his water for him at the moment as he cant move into his bowl ... he still eats when i offer him crickets but he struggles to grab at them and seems in a lot of pain ... any advice in what i should do would be much appreciated thanks 
louis x


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Has he been to see a vet?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh I would advise a vet here! sounds like he might have broken his leg??


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds like a broken leg. He should be fine, amphibians tend to heal well provided they are looked after, but you'll need to see a vet for an x-ray to confirm that it is a break..and you'll need to keep him hydrated and fed. If he's having trouble catching food then I'd suggest feeding with tweezers or tongs to save him struggling..


----------



## louie-boi (Jul 1, 2007)

okay thanks for the advice


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

louie-boi said:


> okay thanks for the advice


What advice?

The advice was this;

Have you been to the vets with him?
-If yes, what did they say and perhaps we can offer advice,
-If no, there is no advice anyone can give you here other than to go to a qualified vet.

You have described an animal that is visibly suffering with an injury, we currently don't know if you've done anything about it?


----------



## louie-boi (Jul 1, 2007)

yes have done took him to vets yesterday and they think its a break ... for some reason they were being a bit stupid about the fact it was a frog and were a bit unproffessional in my opinion ... they didnt want to x-ray or anything :/ and just think its a break from the swelling around his forearm and wrist ... cost me a bit aswell ... pretty damn annoying in my opinion ... anyways i think i'm just gonna hope he recovers... i'll keep feeding him with the tweezers and provide him water ... how long do you lot reckon untill he recovers the vet didnt put an accurate timescale .


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> What advice?
> 
> The advice was this;
> 
> ...


He was adivsed to goto the vets which he did, :bash:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

messengermatt said:


> He was adivsed to goto the vets which he did, :bash:


Yes he did in the end, but he provided the people trying to help with no other information than; "I have a potentially seriously injured frog..."

If people are to offer real advice, people asking for that advice need to be a little more forthcoming.
"OK thanks for the advice"

Is not telling the people helping anything, it gives no indication of what the OP is actually going to do and since he's described an animal clearly in trouble, well, we might want to know that it's going to get the help it deserves.

As it is, it did.
If the OP wanted to take issue with my post he might have done it himself, no one appointed you as the hurt feelings police


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

louie-boi said:


> yes have done took him to vets yesterday and they think its a break ... for some reason they were being a bit stupid about the fact it was a frog and were a bit unproffessional in my opinion ... they didnt want to x-ray or anything :/ and just think its a break from the swelling around his forearm and wrist ... cost me a bit aswell ... pretty damn annoying in my opinion ... anyways i think i'm just gonna hope he recovers... i'll keep feeding him with the tweezers and provide him water ... how long do you lot reckon untill he recovers the vet didnt put an accurate timescale .


Hi Louie, 

Were the vets actually herp specialists? 
A swollen joint could be all sorts of things (although a trauma or break are the most likely).

Is he moving around any better by now? Have you managed to get him to feed?

The vet couldn't put any timescale if they didn't really perform any investigations (i.e: an X-ray) and therefore they couldn't make any firm diagnosis.
It depends on his progress so far which might indicate the true nature of the injury and suggest how well he is going to recover from it


----------



## Priss (Apr 13, 2007)

.....Anyway *struggling to get to the bottom of page* :whistling2: hows ya frog doing now Louie-boi??


----------

